# Thyroidal and Peripheral Production of Thyroid Hormones



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroidal and Peripheral Production of Thyroid Hormones

http://www.annals.org/content/87/6/760.abstract

Article: Peripheral Metabolism of Thyroid Hormones: A Review.

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-65068470.html

It would appear that there are many chronic illness' and surgical trauma and/or physical injuries that can impair the process of T4 to T3 conversion.

Therefore, if one is not converting, one would want to seek out the reason why. For example, diabetes, hepatic liver, major surgery. Any number of things can cause this impediment. Some reasons are temporary and as in the case of chronic illness', some are permanent.


----------

